# Floating teeth



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a buck with a swollen jaw. I looked inside his mouth the best I could with a light. The glimpse I got indicated a tooth that needs floating. Does anyone know the procedure? Do they put horses to sleep to do this? What about a goat? Anyone had this done before on an animal? 

I called the Vet and they referred me to a gal who floats horses teeth. She has not returned my call for 4 days now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My vet is a horse vet so she took this easily in stride. They use the same equipment they use for miniature horses, and simply grind the molar down or pull it. If his mouth is swollen it likely needs to be pulled. Floating of sharp dental points can also cause swelling but usually causes pain and salivating because the animal will not chew and holds their mouth open. The dental point of a top or bottom molar (occurs because there is no other grinding molar above or below to wear it down) is jamming into an empty spot of a lost tooth above or below.

Banamine given before is sometimes enough, it was how I found out about using it as a mild sedative by giving more. 

Pulling a tooth is very much like pulling a scur, if you can get a set of pliers (we have a regular dental set from the army) on the tooth, them fighting you is usually enough to pull the tooth. I had to do a molar on Shoofly when this happened during a hurricane. 

If it's a gal who works for the vet doing this, like farriers or those of us who disbud, she won't be allowed to use anything on the goat that is a prescription, so you will have to have anything you need on hand. If I disbud for you, via my vet, I can't use or give you banamine for swelling afterward even if I have it. So make sure she knows in the message your vet recommend you to her. 

And with kids out of school, 4 days is not to long to wait if she is a mom  Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

My vet is coming out tomorrow. I'll know something then.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't know that goats could need floating. Are there other signs to look out for other than swollen jaws?


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an equine dentist do my horses. But he's in Ok. and only comes through a few times a year..Let me know what your vets says and if he can't do it I will get you some numbers for some local people.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You should start looking at your goats teeth from 5 and up, usually around 8 we will have to address something. Loss of weight, having grain fall out of their mouth when they are chewing, swollen areas (mostly do to abscessed teeth that need pulling). 

The more you stay on top of bad bites, the less problems you will have with bite faults leading to problems in Nubians. But once a tooth is loose, abcessed or pulled, the opposing molar starts growing long and little points not ground down get long and sharp and cut up the gums.

And sure you can do nothing, but it does effect their health. So for me, why not just look once a year. Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks!


----------

